# The Hornet Thread



## Rob Fisher (17/3/15)

I'm sure this thread won't be very busy because I think the Hornet is way out of production these days but I'll review it here just for fun.

I wanted to try one because they look a lot like the Cyclone and in fact the deck looks very similar in that it has the concave deck and the offset posts just like a Cyclone. The deck is smaller in diameter but the cap is taller. The vape is very similar to the Cyclone exept the airhole is pretty tight... I think I may open the hole a bit.






It's was also made in the Philippines (not sure if it was Vicious Ant who made them or that's where Vicious Ant got the idea for the Cyclone).

Another great BF RDA for the REO's! A chicken dinner option!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Daniel (17/3/15)

Ag Mr Fisher please please sell me one!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/3/15)

Daniel said:


> Ag Mr Fisher please please sell me one!



Sorry @Daniel I waited so long to get them and they are needed for REO's on their way to me. 

@Philip Dunkley has one he is looking to trade!


----------

